
Amazon's 'ambassador' workers assure Twitter: we can go to the toilet any time - tareqak
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/aug/23/amazon-fc-ambassadors-twitter-working-conditions
======
siruncledrew
Why would Amazon pay for PR to say something bad about themselves? Of course
these sponsored tweets are going to contradict negative employee anecdotes. If
anything, this shows Amazon is more prepared to pour money into shifting
online sentiment than reviewing employee issues in their warehouses.

